# will mk4 seats fit mk3?



## wyfootball15 (Jan 22, 2010)

i want to put GLI seats in a mk3 jetta, can it happen?


----------



## semaj4712 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: will mk4 seats fit mk3? (wyfootball15)*

Search is in the upper right corner in blue for a reason


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: will mk4 seats fit mk3? (semaj4712)*

YEAH


----------



## 3lmo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: will mk4 seats fit mk3? (blacksmoke194)*

i guess so He did it 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3778402


----------

